# FREE for 3 more days! Chasing Charlie! Sweet Romantic Comedy



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

UPDATE 5/1/2015:

Chasing Charlie, the first book in my Texas Two-Step series, will be free until 5/3. So if you haven't grabbed a copy of it yet, you might want to  It's free on Amazon US, UK, AU, CA, IN (I think that's it), as well as iBooks, B&N and Kobo.

I'd post a direct link here, but for some reason the Amazon API is mistakenly not listing the book, so the LinkMaker won't work on it. But it's in my signature, so I'll copy that here and hope it works.



UPDATE 2/28/2015:

Previously I contracted with an indie press to release my Texas Two-Step sweet romantic comedy series, and I recently received the rights back (yay). There are now five stories in the series (4 books, 1 novella) and I'm at work on another novella.

I've uploaded the books and they are now live again as indies (double yay).

    

Here's the blurb for Chasing Charlie:

Raised in a family of rodeo champions on a South Texas cattle ranch, Charlie wants only one thing: to avoid thrill-seeking cowboys.

Davis Murphy, cowboy wannabe and one of Dallas's most eligible bachelors, needs a pretty and witty faux fiancee so his widowed mother will marry her longtime gentleman friend.

Charlie, his local librarian, seems the prefect choice.

Charlie's first reaction is to run, but she's promised herself to step out of her plain-jane routine.

When Charlie accepts, Davis's plan is set. But now Charlie's sweet ways are challenging his bachelor heart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kathy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day!










KindleBoards Book Profile http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004N627EY

Here's a little Valentine's Day excerpt from _Kissing Kelli:_

It had been three days and Kelli couldn't seem to get the irksome cowboy out of her mind. Of course, his many phone calls might have had something to do with that.

She'd tried to remain busy by concentrating on her animal patients and by cleaning out her closet at home, but no matter what, she couldn't get the cowboy out of her mind. When she'd checked with her receptionist mid-morning, she learned Bobby Gray hadn't called today. She'd said, "Good riddance," but now she wondered.

Why hadn't he called?

Bobby Gray was giving up awfully easily. If Kelli had been intent on wooing a man-say, him-she wouldn't have given up after a few phone calls. She'd have considered it a challenge.

But then, that was the thing about her. She wasn't at all ladylike. She was determined. She was stubborn. And she enjoyed hard work more than she liked shopping.

Carefully carrying the small rabbit back into the examination room, she nodded at the little girl who owned the bunny. "Peter's fine. Only had a little indigestion and dehydration."

The child answered with a huge, gap-toothed smile as she clasped her bunny into her arms. "Thankth Docthor."

Kelli turned to the girl's mom. "You do know that Peter is short for Petunia, right?"

"Oh, no," answered the mother with a distressed expression on her face.

"Oh, yes. You'll want to bring her back for a pre-natal checkup in three weeks."

"She's pregnant?" asked the mother.

Using lay-person jargon, Kelli explained that the bunny would have her litter of babies within a couple of weeks.

"Baby bunnies," cried the little girl happily, clapping her hands together.

Even the girl's mother wasn't all that unhappy. She smiled at the bunny and gave it a quick pet.
Kelli led them out to the waiting area and headed toward the next examination room, where someone was waiting with a-she checked the chart-sick kitten.

She clicked open the door, and stopped in her tracks. The cowboy in question stood there with one of the scrawniest and most active gray tabbies she'd ever seen.

Bobby Gray's face looked like someone had Sharpied eight thin, red stripes down it, but on closer observation, she suspected the kitten had meted out some feline discipline. Bobby Gray badly needed it, if you asked her.

"Mr. Nelson."

"So formal."

"Look, cowboy. I didn't return your calls for a reason. I'm not interested."

"You've wounded me again, Doc."

"You don't look the least bit wounded."

He held his free palm to his chest. "Can't you see I've got a dying kitten on my hands?"

The kitten's eyes were clear and alert. She glanced down at the chart, but didn't see anything there to indicate the animal was in jeopardy-other than being in the cowboy's possession, that is. He had probably brought the kitten in simply to get some time with her.

Some tiny part of her, perhaps her latent girlie-girl, was gratified that Bobby Gray hadn't given up. She liked persistence as a general trait, but it was a bad idea in his case because Lori wouldn't like what might develop between the two of them.

Kelli needed to send the man on his way, but couldn't resist first pointing out that she was onto his game. "The kitten may be a little skinny, but she looks healthy. I bet she's not even yours. Where'd you get her, the Humane Society?"

"I'm very attached to my kitten. Come here, Dolly." He pointed to his chin and the kitten licked it.

"So maybe Dolly knows you, but I'm not the only vet in the DFW area."

"The only vet I know," he lowered his voice, "and trust."

She wouldn't laugh. He was sooo bad. He was like dealing with a cute snake-oil salesman, if there was such a thing. Yet, at times she saw the man he could be lurking beneath the Stetson, and that was dangerous to her peace of mind. "What are your kitten's symptoms?"

"She's turned into an attack kitten. Watch a minute-you'll see."

He twitched his fingers in front of the tabby, and the kitten raised her back and hissed. Bobby Gray grinned at Kelli expectantly while the kitten danced on the examination table. Too cute.

The kitten.

Not the loopy cowboy.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's the blurb to my new rom com, Kissing Kelli, along with a reviewer quote  Also, I still have a few reviewer copies available if you're interested 



_"I have always had a hard time leisurely reading any of Kathy Carmichael's books and this one was no exception. This delightful story is sure to please her many and varied fans!"_ --Kathy Boswell, Fresh Fiction

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Sweet (G-rated)

Rodeo champion and wealthy rancher, Bobby Gray Nelson, is used to women setting out to lasso him. But when he meets feisty Kelli Palmer, she refuses him on every count. He's always up for a challenge and is determined to woo this beautiful veterinarian who he thinks could be his soul mate.

Kelli Palmer doesn't believe love is in the chute for her. She's devoted herself to the animals she cares for and the family she adores. So when her sister claims dibs on the handsome cowboy, Kelli reins in her attraction and tells him to skedaddle.

Losing is not an option for this gorgeous cowboy. He comes up with a 5-step plan to place his brand on Kelli's heart.

The problem is, he can't even make it to the first step. Never fear, though. He's got a Plan B.

Can Kelli stand her ground -- even after his toe-curling kiss?

Thanks so much. I hope you'll consider d/ling a sample!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

This looks like great fun, Kathy!

Dana


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> This looks like great fun, Kathy!
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana!! Means a lot coming from you!

I decided that for the month of March I'm going to price Kissing Kelli at $.99 as an introductory price since Mar 1 is my "official" release date


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I so hope I'm posting about this contest in the right forum!

Clean Romance Reviews recently reviewed (and liked) one of my books, so she contacted me for a give-away contest. She's giving away 1 hardcover copy of my traditionally published book, Chasing Charlie, as well as 2 e-copies of my new ebook, Kissing Kelli.

Visit Clean Romance Reviews for more information:

http://cleanromancereviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/giveaway.html

I imagine the odds of winning are pretty good since this is her first give-away!

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you're in the mood for something fun, you might want to try Kissing Kelli.



It's the last two weeks of my discounted introductory pricing on Kissing Kelli. As of April, the price will return to $2.99.

Kissing Kelli has received several really nice reviews on Amazon. Here's a quote from Aimee of Coffee Table Press:

"This was funny, sweet and romantic. What girl doesn't dream of being swept off her feet despite how much she's trying to resist temptation? Even if that temptation comes in the form of a studly cowboy."

I hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just bought your KISSING KELLI, Kathy!!!

Looking forward to reading it!

And as you can tell, from my Bootscootin' romantic comedies below...I'm kinda into fun-loving, LOL cowboys and cowgirls...or in my case, wanna-be cowgirls!  LOL!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

DDScott said:


> Just bought your KISSING KELLI, Kathy!!!
> 
> Looking forward to reading it!
> 
> And as you can tell, from my Bootscootin' romantic comedies below


Thanks so much, DD! I just grabbed yours, too! Love the title and it sounds like my kinda story!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Thanks so much, DD! I just grabbed yours, too! Love the title and it sounds like my kinda story!


Thanks bunches, Kathy, and a big 'ole yeehaaaaaa too! Happy Reading!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks DD!

Just a quick heads up to remind people that if you downloaded the sample, you might want to check it soon because the introductory pricing ends in just a few days. The pricing goes from $.99 to $2.99 on or around April 1st.

Also, I'm running a give-away for the Large Print edition of Kissing Kelli on Goodreads. Here's the link if you'd like to enter: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/9337-kissing-kelli

Dailycheapreads posted a review on Goodreads, too. I'm thrilled! Here's an excerpt: "Cute, quick read that is perfect for vacation or a rainy weekend."

And just for fun, I've posted photos from my recent sisters' trip to St. Augustine, FL and Savannah, GA on my blog. If you're interested, it can be found at http://kcdoodles.blogspot.com


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Both Kissing Kelli and Angel Be Good are now priced at $.99!

"KISSING KELLI is a fun quick read, that is perfect for the nightstand. With the goofy antics, it is sure to put a smile on your face and give you sweet dreams." ~ Sooz at http://theromancereviews.com

5 stars from http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4025 for ANGEL BE GOOD ~ "If you enjoy romance along with a twist on a classic tale, you won't go wrong with this modern-day interpretation of Dickens' A Christmas Carol."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Kathy--

I keep seeing your titles in the "Other books purchased" row under my books. Makes me feel like we're neighbors! Hope all is going well for you.

Dana


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Kathy--
> 
> I keep seeing your titles in the "Other books purchased" row under my books. Makes me feel like we're neighbors! Hope all is going well for you.
> 
> Dana


Thanks Dana! I feel the same way about you  Just bought your Devil Moon and can't wait to read it


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm very excited because my next rom com, STUCK ON YOU, is almost available. Since I have only 1/2 hour before I have to leave for the airport, I thought I'd post the link to where it's ALMOST up at Amazon <g> In fact, in the time since I posted this, it may have gone live!



Here's the blurb for STUCK ON YOU 

*Paranormal Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm*

*Talk about magnetic attraction!*

Accident prone is one thing. But electromagnetic impairment, too? Whenever Diedra Palmer's emotions run high, light bulbs burn out, watches stop and appliances go berserk. Between the accidents and the way everything around her breaks or goes wild, she's a total jinx.
*
Can two polar opposites...*

Alec Sparks works hard to maintain control. After his parents' divorce, he took on the responsibility for his clingy mother. Now he's an attorney and looks after his clients just as thoroughly. No wonder he doesn't want even more responsibility-and that's what Diedra would be. She's an accident waiting to happen, a disaster in every sense of the word. But when Alec must join forces with Diedre to help a couple in trouble, the nearly combustible magnetic attraction sends their senses soaring.

*Ever become soul mates?*

Diedre likes her men in neckties and starched collars, all the better for mussing. And Alec Sparks is the starchiest man she's ever met. Trouble is, he's made it clear she can't have him. While Alec and Diedra work together, can they fight the heated desire flaring between them?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's an excerpt of my latest. Hope you enjoy!

STUCK ON YOU -- A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy -- Book 2

Paranormal Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Warm

Excerpt

The only thing saving the best man from indecent exposure was Diedra holding up his pants.

Of course, Alec didn’t exactly know Diedra was saving him. Normally, she’d enjoy a better view of his magnificent masculine gluteus maximus. However, under these circumstances, that wasn’t the case.

The wedding reception, held at the Malachite Room in one of Dallas’s poshest hotels, was a success. Meagan, Diedra’s sister, was a gorgeous bride. The groom, Alec’s cousin, looked handsome enough to eat. Each of the tables situated on tiers about the room was filled with elegantly dressed wedding guests. Crowds glided around Alec and Diedra on the oak-planked dance floor.

Which was a very good thing in Diedra Palmer’s opinion. It might not be so good, though, if Alec managed to get away from her and expose himself to three hundred people, a number of whom were his clients at his law firm.

The dance music died away and Alec attempted to pull back. Diedra held onto his tush even tighter.

“Alec, I need to tell you something.”

“And I need to visit the men’s room,” he said with a desperate edge to his voice. 

“I don’t think that’s a good idea.”

“Why not?”

“I don’t think you want to go anywhere I can’t come along with you.”

“Diedra, after the car incident—”

“I told you that was an accident.”

“Oh yeah? And what about when you hid the wedding rings? That was an accident too?”

“Well, no. That was a joke. But the car wasn’t.”

“All I want is to enjoy my cousin’s wedding in relative peace and safety. Is that too much to ask?” Again he tried to pull away.

“Quit struggling. I’m trying to tell you something.”

“Look, Diedra. The band is taking a break. I refuse to stay out here on the dance floor with you massaging my backside.”

“That’s what I’m trying to tell you.”

“Talk fast.”

“Did you ever see the movie Bringing Up Baby?”

“Never heard of it.”

“It’s an old movie. Cary Grant. Katherine Hepburn?”

“Nope.”

“That makes it more difficult.”

“What does? Can we just get on with whatever it is you need to tell me?”

“In the movie, Cary Grant steps on Katherine’s dress and tears off the backside.”

“Yeah?”

Diedra concentrated on holding up the torn flap on Alec’s tuxedo pants, figuring he was really going to squirm when he heard what she had to say. “Well, tonight, you’re Katherine.”

It took only a second for light to dawn on Alec, she had to give him that. “You’re saying you stepped on my pants and tore them?”

“Only I didn’t step on them. Remember when you refused to dance with me at first and I grabbed the back of your pants?”

“Oh, God.”

“If I let go of you now, you’re going to give the wedding guests an entirely different kind of show than they were expecting.”

“How bad is it?”

“It kind of looks like those pajamas with flaps on the backside.”

“You’re the most difficult woman I’ve met in my lifetime. You need a keeper. First the car stalling, then the wedding rings and now this. When we get out of here, promise me you’ll leave me alone. Maybe join the Peace Corps.”

“I promise, Alec. Just turn around slowly and I’ll walk behind you.”

They managed the maneuver without anyone being the wiser. Alec turned back to look down at Diedra as they headed to the door. “No goosing.”

“Spoil sport.”


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tonight I'll be chatting at Mo's Book Buzz and I would love for you to come! Attendees will have a chance to win a $10 gift card for either Amazon or B&N! The chat begins at 9:00 PM Eastern Time. If you haven't attended an online chat before, Mo's Book Buzz is a great place to start because everyone is so friendly!

I'll be discussing my new paranormal romantic comedy, Stuck On You.

Here's the link to more information: http://romrevtoday.blogspot.com/2011/07/chat-wednesday-night-withkathy.html

Here's the direct link to the chat room: http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=102122. (starts at 9:00 ET) You don't need a password, so can leave that field blank, then click on the arrow where it says Room: and select Mo's Book Buzz.

It would be fun if some of you can make it!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been so immersed in writing commentaries for Writers Digest, that I've been remiss in announcing these fantabulous reviews! And believe me, I am THRILLED and so very grateful to each of these wonderful ladies!

2 days, 2 books, 2 five-star reviews!

I'm including little snippets from each of the reviews.

KISSING KELLI

*5 Stars* "This is another sweet and funny offering from author Kathy Carmichael, so if you're looking for another beach read, I think you can't go wrong with this one." ~ Julianne Draper, Tampa Books Examiner http://www.examiner.com/books-in-tampa-bay/cute-and-sweet-texas-romance-by-kathy-carmichael-review

STUCK ON YOU
This one will appear on Aimee's blog on July 29th (already posted to Amazon)

*5 Stars* This is a must read for every hopeless romantic who likes a bit of humor with their romance. Funny, smart, sexy and disastrous. What more could a person need? ~ Aimee, Coffee Table Reviews http://www.coffeetablereviews.net/


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm excited because my new paranormal Romantic Comedy, STUCK ON YOU, is today's Frugal Find of the Day on theFrugaleReader!

Stuck on You is one of my favorite books to have written because the heroine is a little like me -- she's a SLIder. Now I don't consider this truly paranormal but I have been assured it is  Like me, the heroine has issues with anything electrical -- like light bulbs, watches, TVs, computers -- making them go haywire. My real life hubby is a stuffy Brit and Diedre has her own stuffy hero, Alec Sparks. If you like fun romance, I think you'll enjoy watching these two opposites attract 

Here's the link to theFrugaleReader's feature http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/08/18/the-frugal-find-of-the-day-stuck-on-you-a-texas-legacy-romantic-comedy-2-kathy-carmichael-2-99/


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you haven't grabbed your copy of *Kissing Kelli* for only $.99 it's not too late to read the first book in my Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy series 

Click here to see the KB Book Profile page http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004N627EY

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Sweet (G-rated)

Rodeo champion and wealthy rancher, Bobby Gray Nelson, is used to women setting out to lasso him. But when he meets feisty Kelli Palmer, she refuses him on every count. He's always up for a challenge and is determined to woo this beautiful veterinarian who he thinks could be his soul mate.

Kelli Palmer doesn't believe love is in the chute for her. She's devoted herself to the animals she cares for and the family she adores. So when her sister claims dibs on the handsome cowboy, Kelli reins in her attraction and tells him to skedaddle.

Losing is not an option for this gorgeous cowboy. He comes up with a 5-step plan to place his brand on Kelli's heart.

The problem is, he can't even make it to the first step. Never fear, though. He's got a Plan B.

Can Kelli stand her ground -- even after his toe-curling kiss?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked up Kissing Kelli today and am looking forward to reading it very soon.  Thanks for the .99 price!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, Songbird, for giving it a try! I do hope you enjoy it.

Right now I'm working on a novella and a short story that aren't linked to this series, but I'm thinking I need to write another book in the series before too long.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Woohoo!!!

Update 9/21/2011

If you haven't already snagged a copy of Kissing Kelli, it's FREE for a limited time on Kindle, iTunes and Sony. Not free yet on Nook, but it should be soon  I'm amazed because it went free at 1:00 AM Eastern and it's already ranked at #123 on the Free Kindle Overall Bestsellers 

Click here to see the KB Book Profile page http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004N627EY

Romantic Comedy
Sensuality Level: Sweet (G-rated)

Rodeo champion and wealthy rancher, Bobby Gray Nelson, is used to women setting out to lasso him. But when he meets feisty Kelli Palmer, she refuses him on every count. He's always up for a challenge and is determined to woo this beautiful veterinarian who he thinks could be his soul mate.

Kelli Palmer doesn't believe love is in the chute for her. She's devoted herself to the animals she cares for and the family she adores. So when her sister claims dibs on the handsome cowboy, Kelli reins in her attraction and tells him to skedaddle.

Losing is not an option for this gorgeous cowboy. He comes up with a 5-step plan to place his brand on Kelli's heart.

The problem is, he can't even make it to the first step. Never fear, though. He's got a Plan B.

Can Kelli stand her ground -- even after his toe-curling kiss?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Update 10/13 PM

Sorry, it just returned to pricing again.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm very excited because both _Kissing Kelli_ and _Stuck on You_ have new covers!

Click here to see a larger version of _Kissing Kelli_ on the KB books page: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004N627EY

And here's the link for _Stuck On You_: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005342GQE


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

It was great having Stuck on You as the KB BoD today 

Since one of my other books is free today, I'm having far too much fun


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

For a limited time I've got Kissing Kelli priced at Free on Amazon, iTunes, Kobo and Smashwords. Also I have temporarily discounted Stuck On You to only $.99. It's a good time to grab the three books in the series


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently contracted with a small press, ePublishing Works! (ePW) and they just relaunched my series, retitling it: The Texas Two-Step. I think the covers they did are awesome!

Chasing Charlie was originally published in hardcover in 2001 by Avalon Books. For a few days Chasing Charlie will be on sale for $.99.

Here are the new covers. I would love to know what you guys think of them!

  

The other two books are Country Courtship (originally Kissing Kelli) and Courting Trouble (originally Stuck on You). While I updated all three books, I revised Country Courtship a little more, so it's a bit different than the original.

Here's the new blurb for Chasing Charlie:

Raised in a family of rodeo champions on a South Texas cattle ranch, Charlie wants only one thing: to avoid thrill-seeking cowboys.

Davis Murphy, cowboy wannabe and one of Dallas's most eligible bachelors, needs a pretty and witty faux fiancée so his widowed mother will marry her longtime gentleman friend.

Charlie, his local librarian, seems the prefect choice.

Charlie's first reaction is to run, but she's promised herself to step out of her plain-jane routine.

When Charlie accepts, Davis's plan is set. But now Charlie's sweet ways are challenging his bachelor heart.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

UPDATE:

I'm incredibly excited because Chasing Charlie is currently ranked #53 in the Barnes & Noble Top 100 Nook Books! Woot!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~



KathyCarmichael said:


> I recently contracted with a small press, ePublishing Works! (ePW) and they just relaunched my series, retitling it: The Texas Two-Step. I think the covers they did are awesome!
> 
> Chasing Charlie was originally published in hardcover in 2001 by Avalon Books. For a few days Chasing Charlie will be on sale for $.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

UPDATE 2/28/2015:

Previously I contracted with an indie press to release my Texas Two-Step sweet romantic comedy series, and I recently received the rights back (yay). There are now five stories in the series (4 books, 1 novella) and I'm at work on another novella.

I've uploaded the books and they are now live again as indies (double yay).

    

Here's the blurb for Chasing Charlie:

Raised in a family of rodeo champions on a South Texas cattle ranch, Charlie wants only one thing: to avoid thrill-seeking cowboys.

Davis Murphy, cowboy wannabe and one of Dallas's most eligible bachelors, needs a pretty and witty faux fiancee so his widowed mother will marry her longtime gentleman friend.

Charlie, his local librarian, seems the prefect choice.

Charlie's first reaction is to run, but she's promised herself to step out of her plain-jane routine.

When Charlie accepts, Davis's plan is set. But now Charlie's sweet ways are challenging his bachelor heart.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chasing Charlie, the first book in my Texas Two-Step series, will be free until 5/3. So if you haven't grabbed a copy of it yet, you might want to  It's free on Amazon US, UK, AU, CA, IN (I think that's it), as well as iBooks, B&N and Kobo.

I'd post a direct link here, but for some reason the Amazon API is mistakenly not listing the book, so the LinkMaker won't work on it. But it's in my signature, so I'll copy that here and hope it works.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Removed due to disagreement with revised TOS from new owners.


----------

